# Going down to Denver, gonna have myself a time.



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 27, 2020)

The whole town of South Park was at the Broncos game today. They were all wearing their masks.








The entire town of South Park – the cartoon version – was at Sunday's Broncos game


So far, we've glimpsed cardboard cutouts of Cartman, Kyle, Stan & his dad Randy (a.k.a Lorde) among the stands.




www.9news.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 28, 2020)

Fire Elway!


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 1, 2020)

This rookie UDFA, third stringer is looking a hella of a lot better than trubisky


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Beat the Chiefs! Go Broncos! This one's for you @Renfro. I'm gonna go big and put $2 on the Broncos to win, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Beat the Chiefs! Go Broncos! This one's for you @Renfro. I'm gonna go big and put $2 on the Broncos to win, lol.


Man I tried to pull money out of that BetMGM app and they have made it nearly impossible.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Man I tried to pull money out of that BetMGM app and they have made it nearly impossible.


oh shit! did they send you one of those bet MGM/ Play credit cards yet? I got mine last week.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> oh shit! did they send you one of those bet MGM/ Play credit cards yet? I got mine last week.


No, wonder how to go about getting one of those.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2020)

Renfro said:


> No, wonder how to go about getting one of those.


mine just showed up. it's either Play or Play+. have to go find where i put it. i think you use it like a debit card? my balance is going the wrong way so it doesnt' matter


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 25, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Man I tried to pull money out of that BetMGM app and they have made it nearly impossible.


Well that sucks. I should try to take out my original $10 and see what happens. I was assuming it would just go straight back in my bank account. I'll find out tonight. It's game time now.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 25, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Man I tried to pull money out of that BetMGM app and they have made it nearly impossible.


Well I just withdrew $10, and it's supposed to just go back in my bank account. It was easy. It says it could take a couple days though.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well I just withdrew $10, and it's supposed to just go back in my bank account. It was easy. It says it could take a couple days though.


When I opened the account with MGM it said my debit card wouldn't be a valid method for withdrawal. I have tried an echeck (they make you enroll in a VIP program) and that crashes with an error. I tried a wire and my bank (Academy) isn't listed.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 25, 2020)

They probably won't be giving me anymore free $50 bets though lol. Made out like a bandit on that one. lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 25, 2020)

Renfro said:


> They probably won't be giving me anymore free $50 bets though lol. Made out like a bandit on that one. lol


No shit man, lol.

When I joined I used my bank account to deposit it, so it's supposed to just go back there. It's a US Bank account.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2020)

so the Play+ is run by Discover and can be used as such or at ATMs


----------



## Renfro (Oct 26, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No shit man, lol.
> 
> When I joined I used my bank account to deposit it, so it's supposed to just go back there. It's a US Bank account.


Won again yesterday on the Chiefs game. Made $70 betting $5 on the Chiefs to beat the Broncos by 25-30 points. Now my balance on MGM is at $718. I only opened that account with $10.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 26, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Won again yesterday on the Chiefs game. Made $70 betting $5 on the Chiefs to beat the Broncos by 25-30 points. Now my balance on MGM is at $718. I only opened that account with $10.


I'm still waiting for my cut.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 26, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Won again yesterday on the Chiefs game. Made $70 betting $5 on the Chiefs to beat the Broncos by 25-30 points. Now my balance on MGM is at $718. I only opened that account with $10.


Hey, I just checked and they gave me another free $5 bet. I only had 24 hours to use it so I put it on the Bears to win. Why not take risks if it's free money. You're kicking ass at this, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 26, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hey, I just checked and they gave me another free $5 bet. I only had 24 hours to use it so I put it on the Bears to win. Why not take risks if it's free money. You're kicking ass at this, lol.


Thanks man, I try to play smart and hedge my bets so that I at least break even but sometimes win big.

I also have several long term bets like post season bets outstanding. So far on that $10 I am close to $1000 up if you include the money I have riding on those bets.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I try to play smart


so you aren't putting hundreds on snooker like me? hmmmm


----------



## Renfro (Oct 26, 2020)

I just bet NFL games, and mostly just picking how many points they will win by. That is how I get my big wins.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 1, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I just bet NFL games, and mostly just picking how many points they will win by. That is how I get my big wins.


I've been doing more of that lately. Just did it on the Chiefs and won a few bucks for betting on them winning by 25-32 or whatever it was. The Broncos made me a couple too, and I mean a couple $2, lol. The Chiefs made me like $4.50. I'm a high stakes gambler, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 1, 2020)

When the odds are right you can pick three or four slots and like $2,3,5,7 and the bigger they win the bigger you win and if they just hit the lower slot then you kinda break even. Of course if they lose then you get nada lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 1, 2020)

Renfro said:


> When the odds are right you can pick three or four slots and like $2,3,5,7 and the bigger they win the bigger you win and if they just hit the lower slot then you kinda break even. Of course if they lose then you get nada lol.


Exactly man. That exactly what I've been doing with the Chiefs. I had one higher too that would've hit bigger. But I didn't bet on them to win by anything less than more than 13 points. I had like 4 covered. That's a great way to play. You taught me something once again, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2020)

Renfro said:


> When the odds are right you can pick three or four slots and like $2,3,5,7 and the bigger they win the bigger you win and if they just hit the lower slot then you kinda break even. Of course if they lose then you get nada lol.


Do you do the Free Pick 3 TD Challenge? I do every week. I just got another free $10 bet for getting 2 of them right again. You gotta click the Promotions Link at the top, and you should see it. I know I said something before about it.


----------

